# Pet Insurance & Vet



## Brav0 (Feb 11, 2013)

I have just got a kitten and I'm looking for a good vets, ideally close proximity to JLT. Also looking for advice on pet insurance.
Does anyone have any experience / recommendations for either?
Thanks


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Not familiar with any vets that end of town as I use Nad Al Sheba and they're excellent. Pet insurance has been discussed quite extensively before. It doesn't really exist here and the chances of ever getting a pay out are virtually zero. You're better off putting money away every month.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

My friend who lives up your way uses Safa Vets, so I am not sure if there's much up there except at Green Community/DIP.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

hopefully izzybella will chime in as she is in marina and i would expect her to have answers for you. if not, send her a PM, she will be happy to help i'm sure


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Aww thanks, Sammylou!

We go to The City Vet Clinic on Al Wasl/Al Manara junction. We go for 2 reasons: they are lovely and Lucy likes the staff (the manager was the one who rescued her and her siblings from children using them as either bait for dog fighting or "toss the brick at the puppy head") and they're affiliated with Animal Action Abu Dhabi (where we got her from) - so we believe supporting a vet financially who goes out of her way to rescue animals is a good way of keeping up support. 

It's about 10 minutes away in the car.

I couldn't compare the prices for you (we didn't bother checking with others). However, we have a medium sized dog and if she wasn't adopted the cost of spaying her would have been 950dhr. I hope that's a good benchmark?


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

Energetic Panacea on Al Wasl Road are who we use for our cat. They also provide house calls. They provide conventional and alternative veterinary medicine. 

Home


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

IzzyBella said:


> Aww thanks, Sammylou!
> 
> We go to The City Vet Clinic on Al Wasl/Al Manara junction. We go for 2 reasons: they are lovely and Lucy likes the staff (the manager was the one who rescued her and her siblings from children using them as either bait for dog fighting or "toss the brick at the puppy head") and they're affiliated with Animal Action Abu Dhabi (where we got her from) - so we believe supporting a vet financially who goes out of her way to rescue animals is a good way of keeping up support.
> 
> ...


http://www.thecityvetclinic.ae/


----------

